# USDollar Weirdness Overnight?



## sinner (23 October 2010)

Many traders noted strangeness in the DX futures last night. NYSE apparently cancelling some UUP trades and ICE cancelling some DX trades...right into the close before G20?

You can see it on different feeds
http://finviz.com/futures_charts.ashx?t=CURRENCIES&p=m5 (this one is realtime so will only be good for the w/e)
http://www.screencast.com/users/arak/folders/Jing/media/b30cea3c-48a7-4c2f-aead-7e38434a60f1
http://99ercharts.blogspot.com/2010/10/dollar_22.html


----------



## explod (23 October 2010)

Was an avalanch of selling capped ?

Just had a note from a mate in South Korea who states that the regime there are cra..ing themselves at their holdings of US dollars. (worlds 7th largest holder) Could this G20 lead to a currency melt down next week ?

As we say, interesting times.


----------



## ducati916 (23 October 2010)

Flash Crash comes to FX


----------



## wayneL (23 October 2010)

Fat finger trade?

It wasn't reflected in the major USD pairs


----------



## ducati916 (23 October 2010)

wayneL said:


> Fat finger trade?
> 
> It wasn't reflected in the major USD pairs




enzo,

No apparently not, it was a cascade of selling. There is evidence in the Euro leg of the pair. I don't trade FX so this is simply after the fact, I didn't see it first hand.

jog on
duc


----------



## sinner (24 October 2010)

wayneL said:


> Fat finger trade?
> 
> It wasn't reflected in the major USD pairs




Relative market size...not as many contracts required to move the DX futs as is to move spot EURUSD or USDJPY during NY hours.

EDIT: Just spotted this, ZH has shots of the crash impacting spot
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/dxy-flash-crash-detonates-entire-currency-complex


----------



## >Apocalypto< (26 October 2010)

wayneL said:


> Fat finger trade?
> 
> It wasn't reflected in the major USD pairs




yeh i didn't notice it either.


----------



## nukz (27 October 2010)

I would have thought speculators are trying to crash the dollar. I'm sure Soros would love to add the dollar to his list.


----------

